# Líneas horizontales en TV Samsung



## Jazmir (May 14, 2020)

Buenas noches, si hize algo indebido al abrir nuevo foro disculpen, pero necesito ayuda para ver si ya tiró la tele o tiene reparación. Me empezaron a salir líneas blancas horizontales en mi televisión Samsung les 55' Smart TV, y poco a poco se está tapando toda la tele ahorita que ya lleva más de un cuarto de pantalla de abajo hacia arriba, me podrían ayudar, el modelo es un55es6550f, adjunto fotos de como se ve.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 16, 2021)

Buenas tardes. Tengo el smart tv de referencia, de tan solo 2 años, el cual presenta esta falla: unas pocas líneas horizontales en la parte de arriba de la imagen. Consultando en la web sobre posibles soluciones, he probado de tapar con cinta algunos de los contactos de los flex que van de la T-com a los drivers de pantalla, pero no ha resuelto el problema. Que sugerencia me podrían dar para intentar corregir esta falla?? Muchas gracias.
No subo imagen de la pantalla porque no se nota claramente el problema...
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 19, 2021)

Buen día, adjunto fotos del problema en imagen... Saludos.


----------



## Maldiciento (Abr 19, 2021)

quita la tapa y oprime los chipcoff laterales a la misma altura lado izquierdo viendo desde parte trasera, puede que algun voltage no le este llegando desde la t-con yo se los quite a una LG propia y se le quitaron ya que se veia con menos brillo esa franja bueno la mia tenia 3 franjas y con quitarlas cuidadosamente se soluciono.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 19, 2021)

buenas tardes Maldiciento, me podrías indicar cuales son los chipcoff?? si te es posible utiliza mi imagen para señalarlos. Espero tus comentarios. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2021)

Maldiciento dijo:


> quita la tapa y oprime los chipcoff laterales a la misma altura lado izquierdo viendo desde parte trasera, puede que algun voltage no le este llegando desde la t-con yo se los quite a una LG propia y se le quitaron ya que se veia con menos brillo esa franja bueno la mia tenia 3 franjas y con quitarlas cuidadosamente se soluciono.


*Traducción:*



Maldiciento dijo:


> *Q*uita la tapa y oprime los *¿¿ chipcoff  ?? *laterales a la misma altura lado izquierdo viendo desde parte trasera.
> 
> *P*uede que alg*ú*un volta*J*e no le este llegando desde la *PLACA *t-con yo se los quite a una LG propia y se le quitaron ya que se ve*Í*ia con menos brillo esa franja bueno la mia tenia 3 franjas y con quitarlas cuidadosamente se soluciono.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. . . .


----------



## Maldiciento (Abr 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Traducción:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no han destapado un televisor son parecidos y están pegados en el panel.
Mejor te recomiendo que veas videos de Youtube para que se entienda mejor y el canal que veo yo es electronica NUÑEZ TUTORIALES.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2021)

seralemi dijo:


> buenas tardes Maldiciento, me podrías indicar cuales son los chipcoff?? si te es posible utiliza mi imagen para señalarlos. Espero tus comentarios. Saludos.


 
Buscalo como "chip cof" (separado) . . .


----------



## seralemi (Abr 20, 2021)

Maldiciento dijo:


> pues que delicados si no han destapado un televisor son parecidos y estan pegados en el panel, si les molesta mejor nos vemos
> mejor te recomiendo que veas videos de youtube para que se entienda mejor y el canal que veo yo es electronica NUÑEZ TUTORIALES


Hola Maldiciento, gracias por tu aporte. Saludos.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscalo como "chip cof" (separado) . . .


Hola DOSMETROS, haré lo que me sugieres... Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 30, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscalo como "chip cof" (separado) . . .


Buen día. Paso a comentarles lo que he verificado... todos los voltajes en la tarjeta t-con están bien (12v, 3.3v, 1.15v, 1.8v) según lo que dice la serigrafía de la misma. Lo que si he notado es que calienta bastante el chip mayor de la main board... a simple vista no he visto zonas recalentadas ni quemadas. Lo curioso es que cuando lo enciendo la pantalla aparece negra y de a poco van apareciendo rayas verticales en el centro y luego de un rato se abre la pantalla y solo quedan las líneas horizontales por las que inicié este hilo. Es curioso ya que de haber una falla, ésta debería permanecer visible . Por ahora no me he centrado en los chip cof. Espero que alguien pueda darme un indicio sobre ésta falla. Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Abr 30, 2021)

Buenas noches, les comento lo que he verificado; curiosamente descubro que este tv no tiene chip cof laterales, con lo cual la línea horizontal que aparecía en pantalla es un problema de la propia pantalla, en otras palabras, no tiene solución...
Ahora bien, los chip cof que posee están en la parte de abajo y son 6 en total. Las líneas o rayas verticales las hace de vez en cuando entonces no he podido determinar donde esta el problema... aclaro que los voltajes de la t-con están bien. Cualquier otra novedad se las haré saber.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (May 4, 2021)

seralemi dijo:


> Buen día. Paso a comentarles lo que he verificado... todos los voltajes en la tarjeta t-con están bien (12v, 3.3v, 1.15v, 1.8v) según lo que dice la serigrafía de la misma. Lo que si he notado es que calienta bastante el chip mayor de la main board... a simple vista no he visto zonas recalentadas ni quemadas. Lo curioso es que cuando lo enciendo la pantalla aparece negra y de a poco van apareciendo rayas verticales en el centro y luego de un rato se abre la pantalla y solo quedan las líneas horizontales por las que inicié este hilo. Es curioso ya que de haber una falla, ésta debería permanecer visible . Por ahora no me he centrado en los chip cof. Espero que alguien pueda darme un indicio sobre ésta falla. Saludos.


Buenas tardes, quiero agregar a este comentario que el voltaje VGH, identificado como VONE en la tarjeta t-con, me mide 31v cuando la serigrafía dice que en ese punto debe haber 28v... no he podido encontrar el datasheet del conversor dc dc para corroborar estos valores, así es que desconozco si existe un problema. El voltaje VGL, identificado como VOFF en la tarjeta, me mide -10,3v aunque este valor no esta presente en la serigrafía. Dejo en conocimiento del foro los hallazgos realizados para el conocimiento de uds. o bien para que alguien me indique como seguir.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Jul 31, 2021)

Buen día. Prosiguiendo con el tema, les comento que aún no he podido resolver el problema del smart Samsung 32J5500... Cómo verán en las imágenes que subí más arriba, de la tarjeta T-con salen dos flex que van a los chip cof del panel. Cuando éstos flex están conectados a la t-con, aparecen en ésta tarjeta (t-con) los voltajes arriba mencionados. Si desconecto los flex, sea uno, el otro o ambos, desaparecen los voltajes en la t-con... Al parecer allí hay un problema, ya que la tarjeta t-con debería generar los voltajes de igual manera. Es curioso, aunque todavía no he podido encontrar el datasheet del conversor dc dc (RT6915), ni he visto algún video que pueda aclararme la duda.
En fin, seguiré intentando y comentaré si hubo algún cambio.
Nota: aclaro que este smart tiene únicamente chip cof de columna (debajo de pantalla), no posee chip cof de líneas (laterales).
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 1, 2021)

Buen día. Ante la falta de sugerencias, he encontrado la manera de resolver el problema de la imagen... aclaro que no se me ocurrió a mí, lo vi en varios videos que tratan temas similares, a saber: en uno de los flex que salen de la tarjeta t-con (al azar), coloqué una cinta adhesiva de 5 cms. de ancho sobre los pines del flex de manera aleatoria, hasta que logré que desapareciera la falla en la imagen. Aún se logran ver unas tres líneas finitas horizontales pero no molestan para nada. Con esto creo haber resuelto la falla, aunque a decir verdad me quedan muchas dudas sobre el porque del problema...
Comparto ésta solución para quien tenga que resolver casos parecidos.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 3, 2021)

seralemi dijo:


> Buen día. Ante la falta de sugerencias, he encontrado la manera de resolver el problema de la imagen... aclaro que no se me ocurrió a mí, lo vi en varios videos que tratan temas similares, a saber: en uno de los flex que salen de la tarjeta t-con (al azar), coloqué una cinta adhesiva de 5 cms. de ancho sobre los pines del flex de manera aleatoria, hasta que logré que desapareciera la falla en la imagen. Aún se logran ver unas tres líneas finitas horizontales pero no molestan para nada. Con esto creo haber resuelto la falla, aunque a decir verdad me quedan muchas dudas sobre el porque del problema...
> Comparto ésta solución para quien tenga que resolver casos parecidos.
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos.


Buen día. Fe de erratas... donde dice "cinta adhesiva de 5 cms." corresponde decir 5 mm.
Saludos.


----------



## Pipofomento (Oct 27, 2021)

Estimado Sr. Seralemi recientemente Yo solucioné ese mismo problema en un Samrt TV de la Marca LG dejando 3 lineas al comienzo y tapandole  las siguientes 7 lineas del Flex izquierdo de la T Con que va hacia la Pantalla. Debe probar en diferentes partes de ambos Flex, pues no todos los TV son iguales. Adjunto le envio imagenes donde coloque la cinta:


----------



## seralemi (Oct 27, 2021)

Pipofomento dijo:


> Estimado Sr. Seralemi recientemente Yo solucioné ese mismo problema en un Samrt TV de la Marca LG dejando 3 lineas al comienzo y tapandole  las siguientes 7 lineas del Flex izquierdo de la T Con que va hacia la Pantalla. Debe probar en diferentes partes de ambos Flex, pues no todos los TV son iguales. Adjunto le envio imagenes donde coloque la cinta:



Hola Pipofomento, gracias por tu sugerencia... te cuento que el problema se ha agravado y pienso que es por el calor, ya que en época de frío no sucedía. Había notado que el chip grande de la MAIN BOARD calentaba bastante, aún con su disipador, quizás haya algún capacitor en corto. Deberé seguir buscando. Si usted tiene alguna otra sugerencia sobre este tema, será bienvenida. Saludos.


----------



## Pipofomento (Oct 27, 2021)

Estimado Sr. Seralemi: Los recalentamientos también provocan fallos en las soldaduras y si me comenta que el Micro se le está calentando demasiado creo que debe comprobar la soldadura del Micro. Yo en ocasiones le golpeo con la parte posterior del destornillador sobre el Micro y en diferentes lugares de la Main para detectar estas fallas. También muevo los Flex de la T Con porque en la Samsung he encontrado ese problema en los flex. Por lo general lo he resuelto con la cinta sin picar pistas como otros hacen. Fraternalmente . Saludos


----------



## seralemi (Oct 27, 2021)

Pipofomento dijo:


> Estimado Sr. Seralemi: Los recalentamientos también provocan fallos en las soldaduras y si me comenta que el Micro se le está calentando demasiado creo que debe comprobar la soldadura del Micro. Yo en ocasiones le golpeo con la parte posterior del destornillador sobre el Micro y en diferentes lugares de la Main para detectar estas fallas. También muevo los Flex de la T Con porque en la Samsung he encontrado ese problema en los flex. Por lo general lo he resuelto con la cinta sin picar pistas como otros hacen. Fraternalmente . Saludos


Gracias por tus comentarios estimado Pipofomento. Haré lo que me dices con el chip de la main board y te comentaré. En los flex no he detectado nada anormal, aún así revisaré otra vez. Saludos.


----------



## Zolo32 (May 20, 2022)

Hola! yo tengo un problema parecido con una Samsung UN32EH5300F, al principio tenía pantalla doble pero logré quitarla aislando las líneas CKV1, CKV2, CKV3, CKVB1, CKVB2, CKVB3 pero ahora me aparecen unas líneas blancas que van desapareciendo después de un rato; revise los voltajes de la T-con y me encontré que VOFF me da -5v y VSS está ausente aún con los cables flexores desconectados, ustedes creen que sea problema del circuito DC-DC?

Aquí un video del la falla:


----------



## seralemi (May 21, 2022)

Zolo32 dijo:


> Hola! yo tengo un problema parecido con una Samsung UN32EH5300F, al principio tenía pantalla doble pero logré quitarla aislando las líneas CKV1, CKV2, CKV3, CKVB1, CKVB2, CKVB3 pero ahora me aparecen unas líneas blancas que van desapareciendo después de un rato; revise los voltajes de la T-con y me encontré que VOFF me da -5v y VSS está ausente aún con los cables flexores desconectados, ustedes creen que sea problema del circuito DC-DC?
> 
> Aquí un video del la falla:


Buen día Zolo32. Tenía un problema parecido al tuyo con la diferencia que empeoraba la imagen con rayas verticales a medida que pasaba el tiempo... mi smart es un Samsung UN32J5500 y comenzó con el problema luego de casi 4 años de uso. Solucioné el inconveniente, de manera momentánea, colocando una cinta de 5mm en el flex izquierdo (mirando de frente al tv) que va al panel desde la t-con, tapando algunas líneas del flex de forma aleatoria. Con el tiempo se fue agravando nuevamente y ya no puedo ver nada. Estoy seguro que es problema de los chip cof porque recalientan, pero no se como solucionarlo por ahora. En cuanto a los voltajes que mencionas, te copio los que tengo en la t-con:
Placa BN41-02111A
Conversor DC-DC RT6915

VOFF/VGL: -10,3v
VONE/VGH: 31v (la placa dice 28v)
VCC: 3,3v
HAVDD: 8,76v
HVIN: 12,1v
AVDD: 17,53v
VINI: 12,16v
VCC: 1,14v / 1,78v
TRDY_3: 3,3v

Quedo al aguardo de nuevas consultas.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 21, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Buen día Zolo32. Tenía un problema parecido al tuyo con la diferencia que empeoraba la imagen con rayas verticales a medida que pasaba el tiempo... mi smart es un Samsung UN32J5500 y comenzó con el problema luego de casi 4 años de uso. Solucioné el inconveniente, de manera momentánea, colocando una cinta de 5mm en el flex izquierdo (mirando de frente al tv) que va al panel desde la t-con, tapando algunas líneas del flex de forma aleatoria. Con el tiempo se fue agravando nuevamente y ya no puedo ver nada. Estoy seguro que es problema de los chip cof porque recalientan, pero no se como solucionarlo por ahora. En cuanto a los voltajes que mencionas, te copio los que tengo en la t-con:
> Placa BN41-02111A
> Conversor DC-DC RT6915
> 
> ...


Lamentablemente por la cantidad de fallas que han salido de este tipo, lo único que uno se puede explicar es un error de diseño en varios paneles. Como bien lo han comentado, en ocasiones se "soluciona" aislando algunos pines, que dependen del caso a caso. A veces te puede quedar "de fábrica" en otras con algunas líneas, puedes perder un poco de resolución, etc. Como dije, depende del caso a caso.

Respecto a lo que planteas, podrías dejar el número de parte (o idealmente fotos con buena resolución) de las tarjetas electrónicas del panel (donde se conecta la T-CON), y no sólo de la T-CON.

Para ser un TV de 32'', creo que el voltaje AVDD está un poco alto. Además dices que el voltaje VONE también está más alto de lo que debería. Podrías revisar condensadores SMD con problemas en la tarjeta del panel o desconfiar directamente del conversor DC-DC. Si tuvieras placas de desguace podrías simplemente cambiar el conversor y descartar de plano.


----------



## seralemi (May 23, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Lamentablemente por la cantidad de fallas que han salido de este tipo, lo único que uno se puede explicar es un error de diseño en varios paneles. Como bien lo han comentado, en ocasiones se "soluciona" aislando algunos pines, que dependen del caso a caso. A veces te puede quedar "de fábrica" en otras con algunas líneas, puedes perder un poco de resolución, etc. Como dije, depende del caso a caso.
> 
> Respecto a lo que planteas, podrías dejar el número de parte (o idealmente fotos con buena resolución) de las tarjetas electrónicas del panel (donde se conecta la T-CON), y no sólo de la T-CON.
> 
> Para ser un TV de 32'', creo que el voltaje AVDD está un poco alto. Además dices que el voltaje VONE también está más alto de lo que debería. Podrías revisar condensadores SMD con problemas en la tarjeta del panel o desconfiar directamente del conversor DC-DC. Si tuvieras placas de desguace podrías simplemente cambiar el conversor y descartar de plano.


Hola skynetronics. Realmente es algo curioso porque hay días que lo enciendo y aparece normal la imagen y luego se va degradando con rayas verticales hasta quedar sin imagen, solo las rayas. Otros días comienza con rayas y directamente no se ve nada.

Eliminaría el smart si no fuera que contadas veces se ve bien, al menos por un rato... Lo que si he comprobado que los chip cof se calientan bastante y el problema de imagen se agrava con las temperaturas altas.

De acuerdo a los voltajes, lamentablemente en la placa t-con no dice todos los voltajes, así que no puedo saber si están bien. Aún así revisaré los voltajes que me indicas. Al respecto, cuál debería ser el voltaje AVDD?? y el VONE si está 3v por encima de lo que dice la placa.
Más adelante enviaré fotos de las placas ya que ahora no lo tengo destapado.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 23, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola skynetronics. Realmente es algo curioso porque hay días que lo enciendo y aparece normal la imagen y luego se va degradando con rayas verticales hasta quedar sin imagen, solo las rayas. Otros días comienza con rayas y directamente no se ve nada.
> 
> Eliminaría el smart si no fuera que contadas veces se ve bien, al menos por un rato... Lo que si he comprobado que los chip cof se calientan bastante y el problema de imagen se agrava con las temperaturas altas.
> 
> ...


Lo normal es que sea de 15v a 16v. Seguramente pensarás que no es tanta la diferencia, pero dependiendo de las funciones que cumplan ciertos componentes en un circuito aunque sea 1v de diferencia puede hacer problemas. Además, como has señalado también tener un alza de voltaje en VONE/VGH, es para tenerlo en consideración. 

Podrías tener el TV funcionando al lado de un ventilador que arroje mucho viento para "refrigerar" el TV y así ver si la falla desparece, porque si es el caso podrías buscar alguna solución como montar algún ventilador cerca de los Chip COF.


----------



## seralemi (May 23, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Lo normal es que sea de 15v a 16v. Seguramente pensarás que no es tanta la diferencia, pero dependiendo de las funciones que cumplan ciertos componentes en un circuito aunque sea 1v de diferencia puede hacer problemas. Además, como has señalado también tener un alza de voltaje en VONE/VGH, es para tenerlo en consideración.
> 
> Podrías tener el TV funcionando al lado de un ventilador que arroje mucho viento para "refrigerar" el TV y así ver si la falla desparece, porque si es el caso podrías buscar alguna solución como montar algún ventilador cerca de los Chip COF.


De acuerdo, pensaba que tan poca diferencia no produciría inconvenientes.
Se me había ocurrido, dado que no tengo forma de cambiar el conversor dc-dc, tratar de bajar esa tensión colocando una resistencia a masa de un valor tal que solo alcance el nivel deseado... te parece??


----------



## skynetronics (May 23, 2022)

Si fuera el conversor lo que está funcionando mal, ponerle una resistencia no creo que haga la diferencia. Pero si quieres experimentar para efectos de descartar, la decisión es tuya.


----------



## Zolo32 (May 23, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Buen día Zolo32. Tenía un problema parecido al tuyo con la diferencia que empeoraba la imagen con rayas verticales a medida que pasaba el tiempo... mi smart es un Samsung UN32J5500 y comenzó con el problema luego de casi 4 años de uso. Solucioné el inconveniente, de manera momentánea, colocando una cinta de 5mm en el flex izquierdo (mirando de frente al tv) que va al panel desde la t-con, tapando algunas líneas del flex de forma aleatoria. Con el tiempo se fue agravando nuevamente y ya no puedo ver nada. Estoy seguro que es problema de los chip cof porque recalientan, pero no se como solucionarlo por ahora. En cuanto a los voltajes que mencionas, te copio los que tengo en la t-con:
> Placa BN41-02111A
> Conversor DC-DC RT6915
> 
> ...


Un colega me comentó que muchas fallas que el ha encontrado parecidas a la tuya se de deben a los chips COF, con forme se van calentando aparecen mas líneas en la pantalla; en cuanto a mi problema también sospecho de los chips COF pero al medir los puntos de referencia en la T-con VOFFE me aparece -5v y VSS aparece ausente y ya no sé que mas revisar.
Estos son los voltajes de la t-con:

Placa: BN95-005698
Conversor DC-DC: i7939A = RT6905

VCC_1.2v: 1,27v
VCC_3.3v: 3,27v
HVIN_12v: 12,85v
AVDD: 17,55v
HVDD_8.8v: 8,78v
VONE_28v: 27,5v
VOFFEE_12v: -5,12v
VSS_7.5v: 0,0v
HAVDDR_8.8v: 8,7v


----------



## seralemi (May 23, 2022)

Zolo32 dijo:


> Un colega me comentó que muchas fallas que el ha encontrado parecidas a la tuya se de deben a los chips COF, con forme se van calentando aparecen mas líneas en la pantalla; en cuanto a mi problema también sospecho de los chips COF pero al medir los puntos de referencia en la T-con VOFFE me aparece -5v y VSS aparece ausente y ya no sé que mas revisar.
> Estos son los voltajes de la t-con:
> 
> Placa: BN95-005698
> ...


Hola Zolo32. Estoy de acuerdo con tu colega, al parecer eso es lo que produce la falla; evidentemente son los chip cof, ahora bien, habría que ver porque ocurre eso.
De donde sacaste el esquema del circuito con el conversor dc-dc?? yo he estado buscando el RT6915 y no lo he encontrado, aunque pareciera ser igual al RT6905 que vos subiste. Si observás el detalle de voltajes que yo subí, no está el voltaje VSS de 7,5v que en tu caso está en 0v.
Una cuestión para tener en cuenta: *esas mediciones las realizaste con los flex conectados a los drivers (chip cof)?? si desconectas uno de los flex, te encienden los dos leds de la t-con??*
Saludos.


skynetronics dijo:


> Si fuera el conversor lo que está funcionando mal, ponerle una resistencia no creo que haga la diferencia. Pero si quieres experimentar para efectos de descartar, la decisión es tuya.


Lo haría sólo para descartar, por alguna razón los chip cof calientan y producen la falla; si éstos estuvieran en mal estado, entonces debería pensar en cambiar el tv...
Saludos.


----------



## Zolo32 (May 24, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola Zolo32. Estoy de acuerdo con tu colega, al parecer eso es lo que produce la falla; evidentemente son los chip cof, ahora bien, habría que ver porque ocurre eso.
> De donde sacaste el esquema del circuito con el conversor dc-dc?? yo he estado buscando el RT6915 y no lo he encontrado, aunque pareciera ser igual al RT6905 que vos subiste. Si observás el detalle de voltajes que yo subí, no está el voltaje VSS de 7,5v que en tu caso está en 0v.
> Una cuestión para tener en cuenta: *esas mediciones las realizaste con los flex conectados a los drivers (chip cof)?? si desconectas uno de los flex, te encienden los dos leds de la t-con??*
> Saludos.
> ...


El esquemático lo descargue de aquí Elektrotanya for electronics experts 
Las mediciones las hice con los flex desconectados, el modelo de t-con que yo tengo no tiene leds, saludos!


----------



## seralemi (May 24, 2022)

Zolo32 dijo:


> El esquemático lo descargue de aquí Elektrotanya for electronics experts
> Las mediciones las hice con los flex desconectados, el modelo de t-con que yo tengo no tiene leds, saludos!


Hola Zolo32, gracias por compartir el link... con respecto a los flex, si yo los hubiera desconectado, a uno o a los dos, la tarjeta entra en protección y no hubiese podido medir las tensiones. La t-con posee esos dos leds que se iluminan al encender el tv y que demuestran que la placa funciona bien.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (May 25, 2022)

Buenas tardes amigos. Les cuento lo que he realizado sobre este tema: activé la protección de la tarjeta t-con colocando un puente entre un punto de 3.3v, en la imagen a la salida de una bobina, con el punto de prueba TRDY_3 como se marca en la imagen que adjunto. Esto permite que pueda desconectar cualquiera de los dos flex sin perder los voltajes y así poder determinar de que lado del panel está la falla.
Por desgracia comprobé que la falla está en ambos lados, de tal manera que no sé como seguir ahora...
Si alguien puede aportarme alguna idea será bienvenida.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2022)

Esa T-CON se parece mucho a una que vi en este video, donde el profesor explica que las T-CON de ese fabricante no se pueden probar sin el panel conectado. Falla mucho el conversor DC-DC en esas T-CON, que son la consecuencia de anomalías en los paneles. Ve con calma esos 3 videos, porque te puede aportar muchas ideas para ir revisando otras cosas.


----------



## seralemi (May 25, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Esa T-CON se parece mucho a una que vi en este video, donde el profesor explica que las T-CON de ese fabricante no se pueden probar sin el panel conectado. Falla mucho el conversor DC-DC en esas T-CON, que son la consecuencia de anomalías en los paneles. Ve con calma esos 3 videos, porque te puede aportar muchas ideas para ir revisando otras cosas.


Hola skynetronics, yo he podido chequear los flex que van al panel activando el punto de prueba TRDY_3 (test ready) lo que permite desconectar los flex sin perder los voltajes... además yo tengo todos los voltajes en la t-con, lo que significa que no hay un corto.
Excelente el video que me pasaste.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 25, 2022)

Correcto, sólo hay que tener en cuenta que el hecho de no tener un corto no significa que el IC esté funcionando bien, ya sea tan pronto está energizado o al cabo de un tiempo de uso puede presentar problemas.

Podrías intentar tener placas de panel para desguace donde vienen esos conversores DC-DC, ya que a veces uno se topa con casos donde debe reemplazarlos.

No recuerdo que hayas comentado si intentaste hacer la prueba con el TV al lado de un ventilador o algo que realmente haga que el TV opere en frío y ver si ahí se presenta la falla. En algunos TV's (lo que depende del fabricante y/o modelo del TV), viene un blindaje metálico para disipar el calor que a veces se presenta en los Chip COF. Casos así ocurren por ejemplo en el chassis del LG 42LN5200.


----------



## seralemi (May 26, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Correcto, sólo hay que tener en cuenta que el hecho de no tener un corto no significa que el IC esté funcionando bien, ya sea tan pronto está energizado o al cabo de un tiempo de uso puede presentar problemas.
> 
> Podrías intentar tener placas de panel para desguace donde vienen esos conversores DC-DC, ya que a veces uno se topa con casos donde debe reemplazarlos.
> 
> No recuerdo que hayas comentado si intentaste hacer la prueba con el TV al lado de un ventilador o algo que realmente haga que el TV opere en frío y ver si ahí se presenta la falla. En algunos TV's (lo que depende del fabricante y/o modelo del TV), viene un blindaje metálico para disipar el calor que a veces se presenta en los Chip COF. Casos así ocurren por ejemplo en el chassis del LG 42LN5200.


Hola skynetronics, no realicé la prueba con un ventilador, pero ahora con el clima frío debería funcionar... de todas formas seguiré investigando hasta reconocer que el problema sea del panel. En ese caso deberé adquirir un nuevo smart y descartar este... te mantendré informado.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (May 27, 2022)

Buen día amigos. Detallaré lo hecho en éste día tratando de ser lo más claro posible:

Ante todo he realizado el puente al test point TRDY_3 como lo indiqué anteriormente en la imagen, para activar la protección de la t-con.
Desconecto el flex derecho de la t-con al panel (visto desde atrás) y la imagen en ese sector se ve blanco con rayas. Curioso que se vea cuando el flex está desconectado.
Ahora desconecto el flex izquierdo y de ese lado la imagen está negra y en el otro sector siguen la rayas.
Al volver a conectar los dos flex, aparecen rayas negras y blancas al medio, se ve llovizna en una parte de la pantalla, como si no abriera la imagen verticalmente (adjunto foto con el tv *invertido*).
Para descartar problemas de calentamiento mido temperaturas con multimetro digital, a saber:  TAmb. 18°C
Conversor dc-dc RT6915 *28°C*, RT6917 *32°C*, CI Gamma *32°C* (todos en la t-con).
El procesador de la main mide *34°C*
Chip cof: derechos: entre *40 y 47°C*, izquierdos: entre* 41 y 44°C*
*Aquí algo raro: luego de 15' de encendido el tv se apaga solo y queda en stand by....*


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2022)

Hay algo importante que todavía no has proporcionado (o al menos no encontré esa información en el hilo), que es el número de parte de las tarjetas del panel. Como sabes, la T-CON se conecta a unas tarjetas izquierda y derecha en la pantalla. Es necesario saber cuál es el número de parte de esas tarjetas izquierda y derecha, ya que puede haber alguna referencia en internet de cómo "solucionar" un problema como el tuyo.

Adjunta fotos de esas tarjetas con buena resolución, sobre todo donde venga el número de parte.


----------



## seralemi (May 27, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Hay algo importante que todavía no has proporcionado (o al menos no encontré esa información en el hilo), que es el número de parte de las tarjetas del panel. Como sabes, la T-CON se conecta a unas tarjetas izquierda y derecha en la pantalla. Es necesario saber cuál es el número de parte de esas tarjetas izquierda y derecha, ya que puede haber alguna referencia en internet de cómo "solucionar" un problema como el tuyo.
> 
> Adjunta fotos de esas tarjetas con buena resolución, sobre todo donde venga el número de parte.


Ok, adjunto las fotos de lo impreso en ambas regletas (igual número) y de las etiquetas de las mismas. El número completo es:
*14Y_32VNB5SR2LV0.0*
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2022)

En verdad los paneles que usan varios TVs son terribles. Y lo peor, es que como son paneles "universales" no te libras de la posibilidad de tener esas fallas al optar por comprarte un TV de otra marca.

Dado que los voltajes están presentes, y dado que hubo un tiempo donde "solucionaste" momentáneamente la falla al usar tape en uno de los flex, las posibilidades se van reduciendo a simplemente ir experimentando y aislar otros pines para ver si la falla se reduce o elimina.

Seguramente ya viste este video y también el de acá, aunque en el caso de él, la falla era más leve y tenía ausencia de comunicación en el monitoreo de la señal TRDY_3, que desconozco cómo fue en tu caso. Además, a lo mejor el hecho de aislar con tape el flex con el tiempo de uso fue agrandando la falla hasta llegar al punto que estás ahora. También desconocemos si el TV está en un entorno con humedad de aire o de la casa misma, mascotas que puedan orinar el TV, u otras cosas que pueden generar o agravar fallas así.

Lamentablemente esto no es precisamente un descuido tuyo. En ocasiones son simplemente la mala calidad de paneles que usan muchos fabricantes de TV.


----------



## seralemi (May 27, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Dado que los voltajes están presentes, y dado que hubo un tiempo donde "solucionaste" momentáneamente la falla al usar tape en uno de los flex, las posibilidades se van reduciendo a simplemente ir experimentando y aislar otros pines para ver si la falla se reduce o elimina.


Así es, todos los voltajes están presentes, y aquella vez que solucioné la falla con la cinta en el flex, ahora viendo que se agravó el problema ya no sé que intentar, incluso se apaga sólo a los 15' aproximadamente .


skynetronics dijo:


> Seguramente ya viste este video y también el de acá, aunque en el caso de él, la falla era más leve y tenía ausencia de comunicación en el monitoreo de la señal TRDY_3, que desconozco cómo fue en tu caso. Además, a lo mejor el hecho de aislar con tape el flex con el tiempo de uso fue agrandando la falla hasta llegar al punto que estás ahora. También desconocemos si el TV está en un entorno con humedad de aire o de la casa misma, mascotas que puedan orinar el TV, u otras cosas que pueden generar o agravar fallas así.


Efectivamente, ya vi esos videos y de allí obtuve varias ideas... es probable que se haya agravado el problema con el tiempo como dices, pero quien lo sabe... el smart está en el dormitorio donde está protegido de la humedad, mascotas (no tengo) e insectos. 
Acá te copio un link que me pareció interesante sobre el tema... 




Dado el tiempo invertido y lo agotador de la resolución, me parece que tendré que pensar en comprar otro tv. No lo tenía en cuenta porque este es un Samsung 32" *FHD* y sabemos que ahora los de ese tamaño vienen únicamente *HD*...
Estaré atento a cualquier otra sugerencia, agradeciéndote desde ya la ayuda brindada .
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Acá te copio un link que me pareció interesante sobre el tema...


Está interesante. Cada falla es un mundo en sí mismo, por eso habría que quizás seguir intentando posibilidades. 

¿Tú ya habías intentado lo que sale en ese video que adjuntaste recién?


----------



## seralemi (May 27, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Está interesante. Cada falla es un mundo en sí mismo, por eso habría que quizás seguir intentando posibilidades.
> 
> ¿Tú ya habías intentado lo que sale en ese video que adjuntaste recién?


Si, lo que ocurre es que a veces la falla ó la resolución de la misma no es exactamente la misma... cuando yo solucioné la falla con la cinta en el flex, por casualidad cubrí esos pines y se solucionó.... pero ahora volvió la falla y es de ambos lados... ese tutorial es reciente y dice que luego subirá como corregir el problema en ambos lados, cosa que aún no ocurrió 😭


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Si, lo que ocurre es que a veces la falla ó la resolución de la misma no es exactamente la misma... cuando yo solucioné la falla con la cinta en el flex, por casualidad cubrí esos pines y se solucionó.... pero ahora volvió la falla y es de ambos lados... ese tutorial es reciente y dice que luego subirá como corregir el problema en ambos lados, cosa que aún no ocurrió 😭


Jaja, entonces mientras tanto puedes experimentar cubriendo otras líneas a la espera que el hombre publique la otra parte (si es que lo hace).

Suerte con tu caso, igualmente avisa cómo te va después.


----------



## seralemi (May 27, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Jaja, entonces mientras tanto puedes experimentar cubriendo otras líneas a la espera que el hombre publique la otra parte (si es que lo hace).
> 
> Suerte con tu caso, igualmente avisa cómo te va después.


Por supuesto los tendré informados de cualquier avance.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (May 29, 2022)

Buenos días amigos. Les cuento lo que hice... la placa T-con con el puente al test point TRDY_3 porque si no lo hago no tengo los 3,3v en ese punto para activarla. De esa manera obtengo los voltajes que ya indicara en este hilo.
He puesto una cinta en el flex derecho (visto desde atrás) tapando unos 6 pines (ver comienzo de éste tema). La imagen parece estar normal aunque con algunas líneas... lo curioso es que cerca de los 15' de encendido, el tv se apaga sólo, quedando en stand by.
Evidentemente el problema es un corto en el panel (chip cof), al menos a esa conclusión estoy llegando .
Me puse a medir los componentes de las tarjetas del panel y lo único que me llama la atención son unos diodos DK3 a DK6 que no me miden la juntura en multímetro digital en diodos. Al parecer son diodos schottky (adjunto imagen).
Cualquier sugerencia será bien recibida.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 29, 2022)

Pero según entiendo los estás midiendo dentro de la misma tarjeta. Quizás sería de utilidad que retires alguno y lo midas afuera.

Voy a buscar si dentro de mi desguace de ese tipo de placas tengo algo parecido a eso para medir esos diodos y comparar las mediciones.


----------



## seralemi (May 29, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Pero según entiendo los estás midiendo dentro de la misma tarjeta. Quizás sería de utilidad que retires alguno y lo midas afuera.
> 
> Voy a buscar si dentro de mi desguace de ese tipo de placas tengo algo parecido a eso para medir esos diodos y comparar las mediciones.


Si, los estoy midiendo en la placa.... No hace falta que te molestes buscando, hay algo en corto en el panel y no encuentro ningún componente con falla, salvo que sean los chip cof...
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 29, 2022)

A veces por cuestiones de diseño fallan componentes que retirándolos vuelven a operar, como puedes ver acá. No es el mismo panel, pero como siempre, puede servir de referencia. 

Ni idea por qué fallan, pero como ves en el video, retirándolos "anulan" el error. Quién te dice que a lo mejor esos diodos pueden ser en tu caso, ya que sospechas de su medición. Quizás por eso sería mejor medirlo afuera.


----------



## seralemi (May 29, 2022)

Vi el enlace y me quedan algunas dudas, porque retirando algunas piezas puede solucionar la falla... acaso esas piezas no eran necesarias? Digamos que cada vez entiendo menos.
Lo que si he notado es que en las placas del panel no veo el voltaje VGH (VONE en la serigrafía), que en mí caso es de 31v .
Seguiré intentando solucionarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 29, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Vi el enlace y me quedan algunas dudas, porque retirando algunas piezas puede solucionar la falla... acaso esas piezas no eran necesarias? Digamos que cada vez entiendo menos.
> Lo que si he notado es que en las placas del panel no veo el voltaje VGH (VONE en la serigrafía), que en mí caso es de 31v .
> Seguiré intentando solucionarlo.
> Saludos.


Para entender bien: ¿Dices tener VONE en la T-CON con normalidad, pero no en las tarjetas del panel?

¿Hay algún test point de VONE en las tarjetas del panel?

Porque si es así, quizás ahí tienes que dirigir tu atención, ya que quizás no tienes imagen con normalidad ante la ausencia de VONE en las tarjetas del panel. En algunas fallas, cuando los paneles tienen Chip COF laterales, se pierden allí los voltajes y los terminan inyectando "a la fuerza" por medio de un bypass (un simple alambre esmaltado) que terminan tirando desde un punto conocido donde estaba el voltaje, al punto donde se pierde.

Para probar puedes partir con un par de agujas y un cable e ir "inyectando" el voltaje a ver qué pasa con la imagen.


----------



## seralemi (May 30, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Para entender bien: ¿Dices tener VONE en la T-CON con normalidad, pero no en las tarjetas del panel?


Así es, en la *t-con el punto de prueba VONE me mide 31V* y la serigrafía en la misma dice *28V*, algo raro . De las mediciones hechas no encontré ese voltaje en los drivers.


skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Hay algún test point de VONE en las tarjetas del panel?


No he visto ningún punto de prueba de VONE en las tarjetas del panel, como tampoco están señalizados los test point de los otros voltajes.
He observado varios videos donde realizan un puente donde no llega algún voltaje, así que si debo hacer uno considero que podré hacerlo.
Agradezco mucho tu paciencia y voluntad en éste tema. Te mantendré informado.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Ni idea por qué fallan, pero como ves en el video, retirándolos "anulan" el error


Y digo yo, dentro de mi ignorancia, ¿no será que al anular esos diodos (o lo que sea) está haciendo lo mismo que cuando aíslan contactos de las tiras flexibles?


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y digo yo, dentro de mi ignorancia, ¿no será que al anular esos diodos (o lo que sea) está haciendo lo mismo que cuando aíslan contactos de las tiras flexibles?


Probablemente tenga un efecto similar colega Pincha, aunque entre cortar pistas en algunos paneles, aislar con tape los flex en otros y retirar componentes en otros, a los fabricantes de pantallas me dan ganas de mandarlos a la re mil PQLP .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2022)

Sí, cuando falla un aparato que recién sale al mercado, lo puedes achacar a las prisas por sacar el aparato terminado antes que la competencia.... 
..... pero si después de años siguen fallando y dando una pésima calidad, pues está claro que son todos unos #:-@%~¥{©}^ 😒


----------



## seralemi (May 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, cuando falla un aparato que recién sale al mercado, lo puedes achacar a las prisas por sacar el aparato terminado antes que la competencia....
> ..... pero si después de años siguen fallando y dando una pésima calidad, pues está claro que son todos unos #:-@%~¥{©}^ 😒


Hola Pinchavalvulas, el sentimiento es mutuo, todo muy lindo con ésta tecnología, son livianos, delgados, hermosos pero cuando tenés que reparar una falla, que Dios te ayude .
Saludos.


----------



## tiovik (May 30, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola Pinchavalvulas, el sentimiento es mutuo, todo muy lindo con ésta tecnología, son livianos, delgados, hermosos pero cuando tenés que reparar una falla, que Dios te ayude .
> Saludos.


Y donde dice que son reparables?...


----------



## seralemi (May 31, 2022)

tiovik dijo:


> Y donde dice que son reparables?...


Esa es la pregunta...


skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Hay algún test point de VONE en las tarjetas del panel?


Hola skynetronics, agrego a ésta pregunta que he medido todos los voltajes que aparecen en las tarjetas del panel de ambos lados y no está el voltaje VONE (VGH)... quizás sea una característica de éste circuito .
Los voltajes que encuentro son: *17,5V* (AVDD), *8,7V* (HAVDD), *-10,3V* (VOFF/VGL), *3,3V* y *1,8V* (VCC). Estos voltajes están identificados en la t-con.
Aclaro que estos voltajes *no tienen* test point en dichas tarjetas, los medí en los componentes, en su mayoría capacitores.
También he medido esos componentes y ninguno está en corto.
Seguiré intentando localizar la falla😭.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 31, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola skynetronics, agrego a ésta pregunta que he medido todos los voltajes que aparecen en las tarjetas del panel de ambos lados y no está el voltaje VONE (VGH)... quizás sea una característica de éste circuito .
> Los voltajes que encuentro son: *17,5V* (AVDD), *8,7V* (HAVDD), *-10,3V* (VOFF/VGL), *3,3V* y *1,8V* (VCC). Estos voltajes están identificados en la t-con.
> Aclaro que estos voltajes *no tienen* test point en dichas tarjetas, los medí en los componentes, en su mayoría capacitores.
> También he medido esos componentes y ninguno está en corto.
> ...


Puede que sea una característica de éste circuito, como puede que sea justamente la causa de la falla, porque al menos por lo que comentas, dices tener casi todos los voltajes salvo VONE.

Sólo como hipótesis podríamos decir que quizás tienes un voltaje VONE levemente alto (31v en lugar de 28v) debido a que no tienes una "carga" que le haga consumo en el panel. Habrá que tratar de hincar el diente un poco más en buscar especificaciones técnicas del panel (si es que están disponibles).


----------



## seralemi (May 31, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Puede que sea una característica de éste circuito, como puede que sea justamente la causa de la falla, porque al menos por lo que comentas, dices tener casi todos los voltajes salvo VONE.
> 
> Sólo como hipótesis podríamos decir que quizás tienes un voltaje VONE levemente alto (31v en lugar de 28v) debido a que no tienes una "carga" que le haga consumo en el panel. Habrá que tratar de hincar el diente un poco más en buscar especificaciones técnicas del panel (si es que están disponibles).


Para colmo no consigo el datasheet del conversor dc-dc RT6915... si tengo el del RT6905 pero no me parece que sea lo mismo.
Lo curioso es que a veces el tv enciende y se ve bien por un rato, hasta que comienzan las rayas y chau. Esto con la cinta en el flex derecho (visto desde atras).


----------



## seralemi (Jun 1, 2022)

Buenos días amigos, siguiendo con éste tema, acá les envío unas imágenes que dan muestra de que el smart funciona, sólo debo tratar de sacarle esas líneas horizontales que ven en la foto1 sobretodo...
En realidad lo único que hice fue utilizar el viejo truco de la cinta en el flex derecho, tapando los voltajes -10,3v y -6,5v.... además tengo el puente al test point TRDY_3 con los 3,3v para activar la t-con.
He medido los voltajes en la t-con y todos miden según lo observado anteriormente, a saber:

VOFF/VGL: -10,3v
VONE/VGH: 31v (la placa dice 28v)
VCC: 3,3v
HAVDD: 8,76v
HVIN: 12,1v
AVDD: 17,53v
VINI: 12,16v
VCC: 1,14v / 1,78v
TRDY_3: 3,3v

*El voltaje VONE no está presente en las tarjetas del panel*, lo cual me sugiere que esa es una característica de éste tv .
Seguiré informando de mis avances (o retrocesos ).
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 22, 2022)

Buen día amigos. Tal como lo expresé anteriormente, les informo de mis avances/retrocesos... resulta que han vuelto algunas rayas verticales a la imagen y lo he solucionado utilizando la misma técnica de la cinta para tapar pines del voltaje VGL en los flex de la t-con que van hacia el panel pero en el *flex izquierdo* (visto desde atrás). Les recuerdo que la solución anterior fue en el flex derecho. Comienza bien con el logo y luego pasa a la imagen, pero aquí viene lo curioso: si el tv está *acostado*, es decir con la pantalla hacia arriba ó abajo, funciona muy bien... cuando lo pongo en vertical enseguida comienza la falla ... no veo nada que se mueva o se deslice para que haga esto, no entiendo que puede ser; si a alguien se le ocurre algo se lo agradecería.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Jul 14, 2022)

Buenas tardes amigos. Siguiendo con éste hilo, les cuento que le saqué la cinta del flex, tapé el tv para dejarlo por un tiempo... al encenderlo arrancó bien, con el logo y luego pasó a la imagen, se veía muy bien durante 10' aproximadamente y allí empezó a duplicar la imagen y a tener rayas verticales, pero se podía ver la imagen de fondo, evidentemente cuando se calienta empieza el problema... lo que no sé es si el que calienta es el microprocesador de la main board ó son los chip cof del panel... por el momento sólo investigaré un poco más y si no encuentro nada relevante, deberé dar de baja al smart.
Muchas gracias a todos los que participaron en éste tema.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2022)

¿ Ventilador ?


----------



## seralemi (Jul 14, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Ventilador ?


Hola DOSMETROS.... He pensado en colocar uno pero por el momento no lo hice. Te informaré si lo hago aunque sea para verificar el funcionamiento.
Saludos.


----------



## tesla_2020 (Sep 29, 2022)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS.... He pensado en colocar uno pero por el momento no lo hice. Te informaré si lo hago aunque sea para verificar el funcionamiento.
> Saludos.


Al sobre calentarse el conversor dc/dc deberías tener voltajes oscilantes o disminución del los mismos, si al tocar con el dedo al integrado no te quemas puede que no sea ese el culpable, quizás en algunos de los CHIP cof no le esta llegando el voltaje VGH/VON, VGL, AVDD, quizás tu solución estaría en revisar en los testpoint que vienen en los cof estos tienen un código impreso donde podrias buscar los testpoint por internet, por ultimo si eso no funciona deberías identificar cuales son las lineas de señal lvds, gamma, clock y ckv algunos van tapando las ckv y corrigen el problema  tendrías que ir corriendo la cinta hasta ver que la pantalla te quede perfecta ya que puede que estas dejando alguna linea defectuosa, las lineas vgh, vgl y vdd son de alimentación por lo que no se deberian tapar,


----------



## seralemi (Sep 29, 2022)

tesla_2020 dijo:


> Al sobre calentarse el conversor dc/dc deberías tener voltajes oscilantes o disminución del los mismos, si al tocar con el dedo al integrado no te quemas puede que no sea ese el culpable, quizás en algunos de los CHIP cof no le esta llegando el voltaje VGH/VON, VGL, AVDD, quizás tu solución estaría en revisar en los testpoint que vienen en los cof estos tienen un código impreso donde podrias buscar los testpoint por internet, por ultimo si eso no funciona deberías identificar cuales son las lineas de señal lvds, gamma, clock y ckv algunos van tapando las ckv y corrigen el problema  tendrías que ir corriendo la cinta hasta ver que la pantalla te quede perfecta ya que puede que estas dejando alguna linea defectuosa, las lineas vgh, vgl y vdd son de alimentación por lo que no se deberian tapar,


Hola tesla_2020. El chip que calienta es el microprocesador de la main board, pero tiene disipador y no creo que sea el problema. El conversor dc-dc está bien y emite los voltajes correspondientes. Ya había hecho la prueba de eliminar/tapar pistas de los flex que van de la t-con a los drivers de columna (éste tv no tiene cof laterales), y me funcionó por momentos, no era algo definitivo. También probé de ventilarlo con aire frío como le comenté a DOSMETROS y no se resuelve la falla. Entonces, ya cansado de probar, dejé todo como estaba al inicio, sin cintas, y comenzó a funcionar bien, se ve la imagen perfecta sin rayas, pero al cabo de unos minutos (6 ó 7), empiezan a aparecer las rayas, se friza parte de la pantalla, hasta que se cubre toda la imagen con rayas verticales.
Si lo apago y lo vuelvo a encender ya no se ve imagen, como si la pantalla no abriera...
Agradeceré cualquier otra opinión.
Saludos.


----------

